# Stanley Bailey plane knobs: high or low?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been finishing the top to my Roubo bench, which requires a lot of hand planing with my No. 5, 7, and 4 planes. I own several planes in other sizes that have the older, low knob, but the three I actually use (which were the first three I restored) have the high knob. The high knobs leave a callous/blister/bruise in my left palm. Has anyone here done extended planing with jack planes or jointers with both types of knobs? If so, what are your thoughts about the merits/demerits of each?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I don't like the low knobs. I'll wear gloves sometimes if I need to 
do a lot of planing or whatever and don't have calluses built up.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I prefer the high knob myself, but have both.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I prefer the aesthetics of the low knob for sure, I really havent had long enough sessions with either to give one an ergonomic advantage.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a bunch of Callouses on both hands, so it doesn't matter. I do have a few of each though…









I just grab whatever is nearest to what I need to do…..


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

I believe the low knobs are from older planes.
If you are into collecting, generally, low is better.
If you are a user, use your own judgement. Use whatever makes you happy


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

The low knobs are type 11 and older. If you prefer using the newer planes but dislike the taller knob, just swap them.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

I personally prefer the feel of the low knobs. On the other hand, If you are having pain or blisters from either, I think it is more due to technique or using the wrong shaped iron for the job. You shouldn't have to push that hard. The knob is just for steering the plane. Take a less aggressive cut or switch to a more cambered blade and it should be better.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

Some planes look so much better with the lows but others look nice with highs, me I like the lows.


----------

